# Is Anyone Considering Moving to another Country for Retirement?



## SeniorTooSoon (May 22, 2019)

*​*I've recently started reading articles about moving to another country for retirement. I've heard a lot of them
have a lot lower cost of living. Many of them are quaint and have nice temperatures year round. Plus I am 
rather tired of the way things are here in the United States nowadays. There is so much corruption, greed,
and not very much respect for Senior citizens. There are so many  commercials and the mind set seems to be
what else can I buy or what cosmetic procedure should I have to look younger.

Anyway, I am kind of going off course here. Anyway, if you have thoughts of moving to another country or
know of anyone who has and can share that info with me, I would like to  hear from you.


----------



## RadishRose (May 22, 2019)

Senior, I've never wanted to move to another country. My roots are here in the US. But lots of people do move.

Here are 2 lists for you-

https://www.nextavenue.org/top-10-places-retire-abroad/


----------



## Keesha (May 22, 2019)

Welcome to the site. 
No I can’t say I’ve ever seriously considered living anywhere else. 
In fact, the older I get the more appreciative I am of where I currently live. 
Downsizing might need happening but that’s for in the future. 
My biggest current concern is purging and organizing. 

I have  heard of others moving to other countries who have been very happy though. 
Any ideas so far where you’ve considered?


----------



## Gary O' (May 22, 2019)

SeniorTooSoon said:


> *​*  Anyway, if you have thoughts of moving to another country or
> know of anyone who has and can share that info with me, I would like to  hear from you.



I’ve been to a few countries, most for months at a time

I like it here
I speak the language…usually 

I’ve got friends from the US, now in Honduras

They’ve been there darn near 10 years
Wanna sell their place to me and move back
Mostly due to the medical situation  

If you feel strongly in regard to actually moving, go there, rent, for several months

Please report back


----------



## SeniorTooSoon (May 22, 2019)

Thanks RadishRose. Yes, I have been looking at the site you sent me. My roots are here too, and I really can't believe I
am considering it. The only thing that is holding me up is that I would be moving on my own. A lot of people move with
their husbands or boyfriends to other countries. I would feel a lot better moving there with a friend, at least.


----------



## SeniorTooSoon (May 22, 2019)

Hi Keesha,

Yes, I've been reading a lot about people that have moved to other countries. I have been looking at Ecuador lately.
I've read that many countires have a much lower cost of living and some of them have quality medical care for a
lot less than what it cost here.


----------



## jujube (May 22, 2019)

I'd be off to Ecuador in a flash if the Spousal Equivalent would go.  But he won't...and thus I won't be moving there, either.


----------



## Keesha (May 22, 2019)

SeniorTooSoon said:


> Hi Keesha,
> 
> Yes, I've been reading a lot about people that have moved to other countries. I have been looking at Ecuador lately.
> I've read that many countires have a much lower cost of living and some of them have quality medical care for a
> lot less than what it cost here.



I know someone who sails a boat during the summer months in Canada and then heads to Thailand for the winter 
He claims that the cost of living is so much cheaper. The stipulation is that you can’t purchase any land on ground level so you have to purchase condominiums or top  floor houses. It works for him.


----------



## Uptosnuff (May 23, 2019)

I don't know about permanently moving to another country, but we (husband and I) have thought about having some type of vacation or second home in another country when I retire.  We are taking a cruise to the Bahamas this fall and will look at real estate there.  The only places I have visited outside of the US is Cancun and Puerto Vallarta, so I really know nothing about what the real estate is like anywhere else.

My niece's in-laws moved to Costa Rica when they retired and owned a coffee plantation.  As far as I know, they loved it.  I'm not sure if they're still there or not.


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2019)

Yes we bought a house in Coastal  Southern Spain about 15 years ago..and we moved there, while still commuting back to London for work on a 2 week on 2 week of basis . Eventually the commuting got too much, so  after some years we returned to the UK.   We still have the house altho' it's up for sale now , and I took early retirement last year, but my O/H is still in his 50's so a while to go yet, god willing he keeps his health, but when he retires we'll be returning to Spain, but to a different part!!


----------



## Manatee (May 23, 2019)

I have visited 18 countries, but I still call Florida home.  We will not be moving again.


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2019)

Senior, a good idea would be to read some ex-pat sites in various countries. Here is just one for instance....there are many more. You might even make a friend before you get to wherever you decide to go. 

https://gringosabroad.com/ecuador-expats/


----------



## JustBonee (May 23, 2019)

SeniorTooSoon ... just my 2 cents,  check and double check any place you would consider to relocate ...  "the grass is always greener" concept.  

When my husband was still living, he seriously entertained the idea of moving to Belize,  and/or  maybe a  village in Mexico,  a place mainly home to transplanted Americans at the time (can't remember the name of the town now).. probably isn't safe there anymore. 

The talk of low-cost living in Belize,  and what a great place for retired Americans, we had to travel there and check things out.   Not good!
It turned out to be nothing like he read about.   The laws for home ownership for retirees coming from the US were ridiculous.  
Nothing was like it was promoted.

And today, being on my own w/o him,  it would have been a nightmare!    The good ole US seems just wonderful  after checking out foreign lands.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2019)

Never been outside of the USA, except for Canada, although I have relatives by marriage in other countries.  I've had friends that said they would retire in Mexico because of cheaper living conditions, they're still in the US.  I was US born and raised, I've been retired for around ten years now and have no desire to move to another country.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 23, 2019)

*Not really.  I feel I am too old and set in my ways to considering moving to another country, where I would have to learn their culture and ways.  I have been asked if I would move to a warmer climate in the US.  I considered it briefly, and when my husband was alive we had talked about moving to West Virginia, as he had lived there for a couple years and liked it.
But now that I am alone, and older I am just as happy to stay where I am.
*


----------



## JimW (May 24, 2019)

I had next door neighbors that retired last year, sold their house and moved to Portugal. I believe they're living in a multi unit complex, which isn't my cup of tea. We weren't that friendly, so I can't give you more details. I noticed that Portugal is on the top ten list of places to live abroad that RR posted.

As for us, I think we're staying put in the US for retirement, most likely Maine or NH to start.


----------



## Camper6 (May 24, 2019)

I thought about it but I'm too old.

I know people who have moved to Panama and plenty who spend 6 months in the winter in the Southern U.S. or Mexico.

I understand there are plenty of Americans who live in Mexico.


----------



## doat (May 24, 2019)

Look at all the people trying to get into the USA and those who are here. Tells you something, Go somewhere else?


----------



## JimW (May 24, 2019)

doat said:


> Look at all the people trying to get into the USA and those who are here. Tells you something, Go somewhere else?



People fleeing their home countries because of civil unrest and poor living conditions aren't really a good comparison to retirees from the US or any 1st world country. How many of those people trying to get into the US are retirees looking to live out their golden years? Probably very few. There are plenty of safe and enjoyable places for retirees to live other than the US, it all depends on what a person is looking for.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 24, 2019)

SeniorTooSoon said:


> *​*I've recently started reading articles about moving to another country for retirement. I've heard a lot of them
> have a lot lower cost of living. Many of them are quaint and have nice temperatures year round. *Plus I am
> rather tired of the way things are here in the United States nowadays. There is so much corruption,  greed,
> and not very much respect for Senior citizens. There are so many  commercials and the mind set seems to be
> ...



IMO if you want to be happy you shouldn't go because of the things that you don't like about the United States you should go because of the things that you really love about the place that you are going to.

I daydreamed about moving or taking snowbird extended stay vacations but at this point, it seems like more trouble for me than it would be worth. 

I also found in my simple research that it was only inexpensive to live in many of these places if you lived like a native and in many cases that would not be acceptable to me.

Good luck with your adventures!


----------



## JimW (May 24, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO if you want to be happy you shouldn't go because of the things that you don't like about the United States you should go because of the things that you really love about the place that you are going to.
> 
> I daydreamed about moving or taking snowbird extended stay vacations but at this point, it seems like more trouble for me than it would be worth.
> 
> ...



This is a very good answer imo.


----------



## Butterfly (May 24, 2019)

I personally know two couples who moved to Mexico.  They both moved back.  One moved back because they needed better medical care than was available there, and they also found that Mexico wasn't the most senior-friendly place to live in general.  The other couple moved back because they did not feel safe if they left the area where a lot of Americans were clustered.  Also they say that the idea of living more cheaply there is only really true if you are prepared to give up many things you are used to or pay much more for them.  They also worried a lot about the safety of the water.


----------



## timfree (May 29, 2019)

Your first priorities at 60+ would be healthcare and safety .


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 9, 2019)

Nope. So you're tired of the greed and corruption? And you think it will be better where? Here's the thing about places with a much lower cost of living than the US. There are reasons for that -- lack of infrastructure, lack of education, lack of medical facilities. At the time of my life when I will begin to need more medical care, I don't want to move someplace where the medical care may be sketchy. We knew a man who retired to Bali because of the cost of living and because he loved it there. Build a house, started a new life, and then got cancer. Medical care is pretty iffy there, so he went to Thailand for treatment. It was not a happy ending. I've heard that Belize was a retirement Mecca for Americans. Stopped there on a cruise last summer. Sure, they speak English, but the phrase "grinding poverty" came to mind. I would imagine Americans  must live in compounds, because what I saw was pretty ramshackle.  No, thank you.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 9, 2019)

JimW said:


> People fleeing their home countries because of civil unrest and poor living conditions aren't really a good comparison to retirees from the US or any 1st world country. How many of those people trying to get into the US are retirees looking to live out their golden years? Probably very few. There are plenty of safe and enjoyable places for retirees to live other than the US, it all depends on what a person is looking for.



Name three.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2019)

CarolfromTX said:


> .. I've heard that Belize was a retirement Mecca for Americans. Stopped there on a cruise last summer. Sure, they speak English, but the phrase "grinding poverty" came to mind. I would imagine Americans  must live in compounds, because what I saw was pretty ramshackle.  No, thank you.




I  agree with you, as that is what we saw in Belize also, on a trip there about 10 yrs. ago.     Was kind of shocking after all the "sunshine and roses"  propaganda spewed about the wonderful lifestyle Americans could live there.   
Came away shaking my head!


----------



## SeniorTooSoon (Jun 9, 2019)

I appreciate everyone's input. There is so much to consider regarding such a big move. Most likely I will end up
staying here in the US.  If I had more friends or family members that would be interested in joining me then
maybe I might try it, but I don't.


----------



## Leann (Jun 9, 2019)

I wouldn't live anywhere other than in the US but I'd like to spend a few months in other English-speaking countries every now and then. A lofty goal that is probably not financially available to me but something I would do if I could afford it.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2019)

Panama gets the best reviews for retirement living from this site:  https://internationalliving.com/the-best-places-to-retire/


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2019)

doat said:


> Look at all the people trying to get into the USA and those who are here. Tells you something, Go somewhere else?


Canada is not a warm country, although where I live it has a maritime temperate climate. However it is safe, healthcare excellent, pharmaceuticals affordable, American money worth considerably more than our Canuck dollar. We are a hospitable people.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 9, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> Canada is not a warm country, although where I live it has a maritime temperate climate. However it is safe, healthcare excellent, pharmaceuticals affordable, American money worth considerably more than our Canuck dollar. We are a hospitable people.



And polite. Don't forget polite. There are many retired Canadians who are winter Texans or Floridians or Arizonans.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2019)

Thank you Carol.


----------



## JimW (Jun 10, 2019)

CarolfromTX said:


> Name three.



Lol, Canada, Great Britain, France, Italy, Ireland, Germany, Spain, Denmark, Finland, Greece, Iceland, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Sweden, Switzerland, New Zealand, The Netherlands, Hungary, Austria, Australia, Japan, Singapore, Solomon Islands, Thailand, Malaysia, Chile and Hong Kong.

I'm sure I've missed a few, but hope that helps.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 14, 2019)

JimW said:


> Lol, Canada, Great Britain, France, Italy, Ireland, Germany, Spain, Denmark, Finland, Greece, Iceland, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Sweden, Switzerland, New Zealand, The Netherlands, Hungary, Austria, Australia, Japan, Singapore, Solomon Islands, Thailand, Malaysia, Chile and Hong Kong.
> 
> I'm sure I've missed a few, but hope that helps.



None of which are probably any cheaper, or safer, or have better health care than the US. And some are quite a bit more expensive -- Japan, for example. And Malaysia sure isn't safe. The Solomon Islands?? Really? That's not isolated at all.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2019)

I pay $75.00 per month for medical. This also covers most prescriptions, but not vision or hearing tests, glasses or hearing aids.


----------



## JimW (Jun 20, 2019)

CarolfromTX said:


> None of which are probably any cheaper, or safer, or have better health care than the US. And some are quite a bit more expensive -- Japan, for example. And Malaysia sure isn't safe. The Solomon Islands?? Really? That's not isolated at all.



If you go back and read my original statement (which is quoted below), you will see that I never made any of the claims you are now attaching to it. I never mentioned "cheaper, safer, better health care or being isolated". 

I simply said:


> There are plenty of safe and enjoyable places for retirees to live other  than the US, it all depends on what a person is looking for.



And that statement is 100% true.

You asked for an example of 3 places, I gave you over 25 and you pick one of them out (Malaysia) as not being safe? Comical.



> [h=1]Is Malaysia a Safe or Dangerous Country?[/h] Malaysia is a relatively safe country. Violent crimes are uncommon,  however, assaults and robberies do occur rarely, sometimes involving  weapons. The most frequent crimes against foreigners are purse  snatching, pickpocketing, and others petty thefts. There have been  reported cases, when the thieves used knives or machetes in order to  shock the victim by cutting them. As most countries, there are areas that are recommended to avoid.
> https://safearound.com/asia/malaysia/


----------

